
Leaked Samsung doc highlights toxic internal culture - dragonbonheur
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/10/13/leaked_samsung_doc_highlights_toxic_culture/
======
beyondcompute
If you treat your employees like machines, the customers will inevitably sense
it in your products.

